# (Solved)eth0 not collecting IP on dhcp or static during boot

## properdiamondgeezer

Hi all,

Firstly hello, I’m new to the Gentoo forums. I usually google my way out of all IT related problems, but this one has me beaten.

I’m installing Gentoo-2.6.38-r6 on an ESXi 4.1 Server. Eventually the aim is to run the home version of CrashPlan on it. I know CrashPlan have released a VMware appliance for the business Pro edition based on Gentoo, which is fine; but I wan’t to use CrashPlan at home, and the home editions are not distributed as a VMware appliance. It’s understandable CrashPlan have not released a home VMware appliance as most home owners are not running VMware, but I am for MS Home Server, pfsense, and hopefully (soon) CrashPlan.

I have installed linux many times on VMware, usually with a GUI and had no problems. This is my first Gentoo installation though. So on to my problem...

Gentoo boots, I can log in but have no local, or internet access. 

When I run 

```
ifconfig –a
```

 I can see eth0, lo and sit0. So I assume the drivers & kernel are fine.

eth0 can be manually configured with a static IP,  and a gateway using ifconfig and route add. I already have dns nameservers strored in /etc/resolv.conf. If I do this, I can get online no problem, at least until I reboot when all this is lost.

FYI, I followed the install guide perfectly from gentoo’s website which went well until I had the line:

```
rc-update add net.eth0 default
```

 which gives...

 * rc-update: service ‘net.eth0’ does not exist

It should be noted also had no folder /etc/modules.autoload.d/ so made one and saved a new kernel -2.6 file in it, but I think this is because I did not compile the drivers as modules. I know this is the reason it’s not working, but I don’t know how to fix it. I skipped it at the time to finish the install, which works fine otherwise, but I clearly need some help to solve it.

Dmesg shows no signs of networking related error messages during boot. I have setup /etc/conf.d/net for dhcp where everything is commented out, and dhcpd is installed. I have tried putting static ip info in /etc/conf.d/net, but it doesn't set that at boot either.

I’m hoping someone can spot the obvious mistake here...

Kind thanks in advance...

Ian.Last edited by properdiamondgeezer on Mon Jun 06, 2011 12:11 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Exil

cd /etc/init.d 

ln -s net.lo net.eth0

should help

----------

## properdiamondgeezer

Exil,

Thanks man that solved it right away. I must have missed that line if it was in the docs. 

God I have alot to learn.....

Thanks again.

Ian

----------

## John R. Graham

You didn't miss it. That piece of information is currently misplaced in the Handbook. It's in there but not where and when you need it.

- John

----------

